

Ask HN: Who would hire me? - _metamorphosis_

Location     : bay area<p>Years in tech: 10 (decimal base)<p>Technology   : Systems, Linux, Kernel, KVM and it&#x27;s supporting cast, minimal Xen, C, Shell,<p><pre><code>               comfortable with Python, Perl,

               familiar with Go, C++,

               no hatred for any language (although don&#x27;t fancy Java much),

               Many years ago did parallel &amp; distributed computing research
</code></pre>
My pitch     : I have written plenty code, but now want to build something using various tools and utilities. Looking for job which requires<p><pre><code>               - minimal coding, but capability to bring building blocks together,

               - code to create glue&#x2F;shim layers,

               - fast debugging (no matter how deep the rabbit hole goes), 

               - see product as a whole rather than be focused on a small portion,

               - look into performance and useability of product,

               - pushes one beyond comfort zone (technical comfort only)
</code></pre>
Are there any job roles with above criteria?<p>I can easily get another job with similar profile as my current role but want to do something which exposes me to multiple technologies&#x2F;domains. Certain buzz-words like web technologies, DBs, key-value, object-store etc are missing but I&#x27;m excited to learn and more than learn, build something using them.
======
20kleagues
From my understanding, you want to be exposed to multiple technologies with
minimal coding. I think you should look towards architecture, with a focus on
very low-latency networking applications like high frequency trading. It is a
very interesting field, where the design of the whole system matters
(optimisations in each module as well). In systems like such, the design is
way more important than writing code and you also get to go deep into the
hardware side of things.

------
MalcolmDiggs
It looks like you're ready to "level up" from the typical coding job, and
possibly move up to the "c-suite". So rather than Senior Dev positions I'd
recommend looking for: CTO, Chief Architect, VP of Eng, or even PM.

The one element you seem to be missing in your ideal-job-description is the
management aspect. In my experience: as your role abstracts away from the day-
to-day coding it typically onloads quite a bit of oversight duties. In a CTO
role for example, you'll be focusing on architecture and performance but
you'll also be doing a bit of management, including technical hiring and such.

